# A look inside a Walmart Photo Lab



## QuillBin (Jul 1, 2015)

I have been a photo tech at Walmart for about three months now and thought it would be a good idea to share what kind of equipment we use.  I knew absolutely nothing about this stuff when I took the job, but picked it up relatively quick. So here goes. 

For 1 Hour Processing of digital images, we use a Fujifilm DL-600 Dry Lab Printer.  This is used for 4x6, 5x7, 8x10, etc. prints. All Walmart Photo Labs (that I know of) are Dry Labs. No chemical process is used anymore.  Consequently, the stores process film as a 2-3 day "Send out" service, where film is fedex'd out to Fujifilm and when they process it, the photos are sent back over the internet to the store to be printed.   

For Posters, Canvas Prints and  the like, we use an Epson 7890 Wide Format Printer. 

For Greeting cards, we have a Xerox "Phaser" Printer.

The software managing this is called Fujifilm Landscape.  (It's garbage, crashes all day long, and Fujifilm support is awful). 

Just thought it would be neat to share.


----------



## bribrius (Jul 2, 2015)

the ship direct to home comes back on kodak paper and a little higher quality imo. I am guessing this isn't printed in a store. The in store send out or one hour is done on fuji paper, and the quality seems lower.
just something i noticed. If i use them i try to do the ship to home (cheaper and higher quality guessing it isn't printed in a store). Generally speaking, i try to avoid it on anything of significance.


----------

